# webOS Port? PLEASE!



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's right ladies and germs. My two personal favorite mobile OS's are now BOTH open source. WebOS is now officially open source for the public!!! (and third party vendors)

No, it's not available to download yet nor have any details about what they're entirely releasing (concerning billion dollar palm patents) or what structure/method they'll be using to release it, but I'm super excited to see this happen nonetheless. WebOS is awesome, and would make a great complement for maybe a dual boot setup. Ha. A man can dream right? Just thought I'd put this out there to get the ball rolling on any developers input. I will seriously consider investing my own time if no one else looks into it. Just wanted to see what everyone else thinks.

Source:
http://www.hp.com/hp...s=rss-corp-news

Further Discussion:
http://developer.palm.com/blog/


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would you want web OS when you have so many options for this phone?


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

WEBOS on the Touchpad really is great. No idea how it would react on a phone but with enough support you never know.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

It would act like a palm pre? Lol. But really I would love webos


----------



## bubbadogg14 (Nov 10, 2011)

O geez nobody tell enyo. Or on second thought I could use the lulz


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I swear to god if I see an enyo port of this I will murder a small kitten...

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

I might tell Enyo for teh lulz.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha. But really web os would be fun


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah enyo said he's already looking into it on xda. Here we go again.


----------



## jimv2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

I really don't understand why so many people get their panties all twisted up about what Enyo does. 90% of the responses to his threads are people being dicks for no reason.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's leave the Enyo stupidity for xda ok?


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

it doesn't necessarily have to be Enyo who does it, but I would love to see anyone try. Hell if I finally have a decent enough computer by then I'll do what I can. Ha. I just know enyo has already expressed interest in it.


----------

